# خطوات تنفيذ ( مســـــــــــــــــــــــــــبح ) حلو



## م / تركي بن محمد (11 ديسمبر 2006)

​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 ديسمبر 2006)

مسبح رائع ............ شكرا لك


----------



## ملكة الحسن (11 ديسمبر 2006)

حلو معرفة المراحل 

بس ليش ما بلطوه


----------



## Meemar (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*مشكورة ...*

:32: ليس بالضروري تبليط المسبح بل المهم أن يتماشى مع الطابع الموجود... كما في المثل المعروض.
والخطوات التي عرضتها مفيدة...


----------



## حيدر دعيبل (11 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اؤيد ما ذكره او ذكرته ميمار في الرأي
فهو عين الصواب:12:


----------



## Abdel Wahab Mohamm (11 ديسمبر 2006)

اجمل حمام سباحة لانه تم استخدام تقنية حديثة فى الدهان وهى البولي يوريا كوتنج لحماية جسم الحمام واعطائه اللون الازرق حيث لا يحتاج الى تبليططططططط


----------



## zoubir (11 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هده التفاصيل التنفيذية


----------



## محمد رشاد سعيد (11 ديسمبر 2006)

جميلة جدًا بارك الله فيك


----------



## معاين (11 ديسمبر 2006)

حلو يا الله الجنة


----------



## نادية (12 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور كثير على هذه الصور وعن جد هى كثيييييييييير رائعة خصوصا انو انا محتاجة صور ومعلومات عن كيفية عمل المسابح وياريت تساعدنى.


----------



## karim06 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

مشاركة أكثر من رائعة وألف شكر


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (12 ديسمبر 2006)

كل الشكر لك اخونا الفاضل الشلقة


----------



## sara zorzor (12 ديسمبر 2006)

بجد صور تحفه ياريت المزيد


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (17 ديسمبر 2006)

ابشرو ان شاء الله .. هناك المزيد من المسابح


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (17 ديسمبر 2006)

ياشباب لمن اراد المزيد من الصور عن المسابح 

كلها موجوده على هذا الرابط 

واذا كان هناك ملاحظات الرجاء ابلاغي 

http://www.zshare.net/download/caaocei-zip.html



لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء 
​


----------



## معماري ناقد (17 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يبارك فيك

يالفعل شيءؤ روعة , وصور التدرج في التنفيذ هي احلى هدية يا بشمهندس .

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## هيثم محمد (18 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذه الصور الجميله


----------



## athr25 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع وشكرا على الرابط


----------



## scarface6us (26 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله جهودكم ونشكركم على منح الطلاب المعلومات التي يحتاجونها وأدامكم الله


----------



## مهندسة روعة (26 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية
بجد صور حلوة كتير وانا كنت محتاجاها في البحث 
ويا ريت المزيد


----------



## scarface6us (26 ديسمبر 2006)

يوجد المزيد عند موضوع أخت الشهدين وهناك ملفات أوتوكاد


----------



## ama-nti (26 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الصور دى بس كنت عايز رسومات تنفيذيه معاها افضل او تكون لاى مسبح اخر


----------



## اللص الطائر (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر علي التوضيح


----------



## م/غيلان (8 فبراير 2010)

امشكور اخي تركي وياريت تزيدنا من الشعر بيت في وتصميم نضام تصريف المياه ودخولها وشكرا
وعلى فكره هدا رابط مباشلا لكتاب متواضع
http://www.hydroworx.com/pdfs/3500-Series-Standard-Model-Install-Guide.pdf.


----------



## ناصرالمهندس (8 فبراير 2010)

*
very nice
:30::30::30::30::30:
*
*very nice
:30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30:
*​


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------

